# My jewel cichlid moving its babies! [video]



## Victor Hugo (Jun 9, 2007)

hey!
here is the video of my pair of jewel cichlid. the femele is moving its babies that have just born.
take a look! 





ps.: click on 'wacht in high quality', under the video. :thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

aswome congrats on the spawn


----------



## Victor Hugo (Jun 9, 2007)

here a video of the babies


----------



## DNK (Jun 8, 2007)

Great videos and great colours on the Jewels.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I'd forgotten how beautiful Jewels are in breeding dress. Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I love their color...


----------



## Victor Hugo (Jun 9, 2007)

tnks guys!

the babies are bigger now, but I am completely without time. soon i'll make one. :thumb:


----------



## Skinnydipper (Jul 19, 2008)

Hugo:

Beautiful fish!!!!
I have a pair going through the same right now and it's fun to watch. We had a batch about a month ago that didn't survive more than a couple of weeks in their neighborhood, so this time I bought a 20 gal nursery tank and am going to try to grow them bigger.
I love the Jewels!!!


----------

